# Brewing with MCT oil?



## juiced13 (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey guys i was wondering if you could brew with mct oil? Any input on this? thanks


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 6, 2013)

juiced13 said:


> Hey guys i was wondering if you could brew with mct oil? Any input on this? thanks



A ton of people do it, apparently it helps to get high concentration gear to hold a little better as well.


----------



## juiced13 (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks has anyone done this with success that can post up? I was thinking about using it next time..


----------



## Collinb (Jul 7, 2013)

It works fine.  Talked with many people who use it.  Its got great viscosity and a side advantage is it is often used as an SEO alone, so you can see some site enhancement to a small degree if using it for your oils.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jul 7, 2013)

Would it effect the release time?
Can the carrier effect that?

I know in the old
Days there was some
Concern that mixing aas with synthol may
Effect it?


----------



## Collinb (Jul 7, 2013)

rAJJIN said:


> Would it effect the release time?
> Can the carrier effect that?
> 
> I know in the old
> ...



Should not affect the absorbtion of the hormone at all.  The oil is literally meant to carry the hormone through a needle and into the body and is useless after that to most degrees and does not affect rate of hormone absorbtion.


----------



## solegenius (Jul 8, 2013)

The concern that may arise is that it can lead to increased scar tissue formation if you are frequently pinning that site.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2013)

Is it thinner than gso?

And would mct be fine to use for oil suspensions instead of gso if mct is thinner, iv had some and it looks thinner to me, and clear.


----------



## ZEUSMORPH (Aug 31, 2013)

We do it with Coconut oil! All our oils are MCT coconut oil! Certainly the best way to brew!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Aug 31, 2013)

Like collin said mct depot sits in the site longer but unlike coconut doesnt jell up but does get thicker in a cold climate or refridgerator .its a widely used oil in health industry due to it medium chain triglyceride.hense the name (mct).
Thats why u massage mct seo sites after application..gso is thicker in viscosity nuke..


----------



## Mikeyt869 (Sep 30, 2013)

Heres a list of the different oil thickness'

Castor 297.0 
ThickestCrambe 53.6
High-Oleic Safflower 41.2
Peanut 39.6
Sunflower 37.1
Grapeseed 37.0
Rapeseed 37.0
Sesame 35.3
Corn 34.9
Cottonseed 33.5
Soybean 32.6
Safflower 31.3*
MCT 26.0*
Miglyol 840 - 9.0


----------



## Mikeyt869 (Sep 30, 2013)

ZEUSMORPH said:


> We do it with Coconut oil! All our oils are MCT coconut oil! *Certainly the best way to brew*!



Yes it is


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 30, 2013)

Double post..edit


----------



## MDTS (Oct 6, 2013)

I am planing on using mct oil next time I brew also. Sounds like it works great.


----------



## Maxwkw (Oct 7, 2013)

I just brewed 200mg/ml 1-test cyp 

6%ba
24%bb
50%eo
50%mct

Beautifully smooth and completely painless.


----------



## Maxwkw (Oct 7, 2013)

It was my first time using mct. I really like it so far


----------



## MDTS (Oct 9, 2013)

Maxwkw said:


> I just brewed 200mg/ml 1-test cyp
> 
> 6%ba
> 24%bb
> ...



Let me know how the 1-test cyp works out for you been thinking of getting some myself just need to find a source for it. But have read it is suppose to be similar to tren.


----------



## sodzl (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyone have a source for mct?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 12, 2013)

sodzl said:


> Anyone have a source for mct?



You can buy it anywhere , google it


----------



## Maxwkw (Oct 13, 2013)

The 1-test cyp is completely painless at 200mg/ml

I also just brewed tren enanthate at 300mg/ml using mct and it's holding beautifully.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 14, 2013)

So what's the Tren e 300 recipe?  Lots a chems I imagine? Eo and some people don't jive very well .


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 14, 2013)

ZEUSMORPH said:


> We do it with Coconut oil! All our oils are MCT coconut oil! Certainly the best way to brew!



Is there any issue with the high melting point of coconut oil? Meaning it's usually solid at room temp, and goes liquid slightly above.  

Does this carry through to the final product? Or is it negated once mixed with BB/BA and compound?


----------



## Maxwkw (Oct 15, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> So what's the Tren e 300 recipe?  Lots a chems I imagine? Eo and some people don't jive very well .



4% ba, 24%bb all mct. 

Smooth and completely painless.


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 15, 2013)

I was mistaken when I read Coconut Oil.   It was MCT oil (from Coconut oil)


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 16, 2013)

Coconut is a type of mct brutha

Thanks Max. Gtk..!


----------



## Daniel11 (Oct 17, 2013)

Coconut oil contains MCT.  Also found in Palm Oil.  

The MCT oil ( caprylic acid C8 & C10) are extracted from coconut oil (or palm) to make MCT oil.  
The "remains" are typically higher melting point which is why coconut oil is solid or a fat at room temp.  MCT is free of these which is why it is liquid at room temp.

So ... Coconut oil would not make a good carrier for IM injections, MCT (from coconut) is much more suitable.


----------

